# Join or Donate to the AKFF Movember 2012 team



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Greetings fellow AKFFers,

I have registered for Movember, and pledged to grow a moustache for 30 days to raise funds and awareness for men's health. This is the 5th year running that AKFF has had a Movember team, and I'm hopeful that we can beat last year's record of over $2500 in donations.

Men who grow moustaches during Movember are showered with attention from the ladies, and more importantly receive highly coveted 'Movember mojo', which leads to hot kayak fishing sessions and numerous PB catches throughout the month.

So why not join the movement! You too could look like one of these creepy yet compellingly handsome gents from last year's campaign.










John 316 (top centre), a lifetime bearded gent, opted for a reverse movember last year. Scater (bottom centre) doesn't look very happy with his effort, but I think he grew a very handsome 'stache. BigGee (bottom left) grew a great biker mo, and liked it so much he kept it for quite a few weeks after Movember had finished. And Redphoenix (top right) had a tremendously thick growth, but forgot that a goatee is not a moustache. So just to clarify, a beard is not a moustache. A goatee is not a moustache. Top lip growths (with or without overhang, the choice is yours) are what Movember is all about.

Participants are encouraged to start the month clean-shaven on November 1st (please post a photo in this thread if you like).

To *JOIN* the Australian Kayak Fungus Faces, go to: https://www.movember.com/au/register/details/team_id/451365

To *DONATE* to the Australian Kayak Fungus Faces, go to: https://www.movember.com/au/donate/payment/team_id/451365

Cheers,

Jason (Squidder), on behalf of future AKFF hairy gentlemen everywhere


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

It comes around again pretty quick... don't think I could get away with "sacrificing" the beard two years in a row so I might just have to make an effort to reach into the pocket this year Jason...

hope it goes well

cheers from one of the hairy ones... The beard is well and truly back and although it has had a few trims to keep it in shape, the last shave was Nov 30 last year in accordance with the promise I made

cheers

John


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Recruitment for the Australian Kayak Fungus Faces has been fairly slow  so there's plenty of space in the team for anyone thinking about growing some wild whiskers for men's health. ;-) Get on it folks, Movember mojo is yours for the taking!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

*cough* http://au.movember.com/mospace/3584897 *cough*


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Well done fellas!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your donation Con!

So unless we get any late starters (which would be welcomed with open arms  ) it looks like AKFF will be represented by BigGee, Ado, Koich and myself for Movember. What a bunch of studs!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

You guys are legends.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot for your donation Stu - yet more mojo coming your way mate, you're gonna have to buy a storage unit for all that damn mojo :twisted:

Also, I forgot to thank Systemware Pacific for their generous donation to kick things off.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

BigGee said:


> Okay participating AK Fungus Faces ... you should be nuded up by now.
> 
> We need to see photomalogical proof.
> 
> I'll start, shiny head and all


Very handsome Geoff


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice squidder, but who is thar next to you with the hat?

Mine on it's way. First time I've seen my face in 15 years. The first time any of my family have seen it. Scary stuff.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

To quote my daughter. "You look really young, but with grey hair and bad teeth." Thanks ..... I think.









And here's one of Xavier doing a fine 'Blue Steel'.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a look at the leader board and was impressed to see a few high flying managing directors/CEOs with their ugly mugs on display. Good to see them getting into the spirit, I thought it was beneath one or two of them but obviously I was wrong!


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Mackayaker is in, a good cause and a bit of fun too. Hope to see donations from all the Mackay crew or some more Mo Bros! You know you want to Bungy :lol:

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ado said:


> First time I've seen my face in 15 years. The first time any of my family have seen it. Scary stuff.


That is a spin out Ado :shock: Squidette reckons you look handsome. But not as severely handsome as you will look in a few week's time with your dirty handlebar. 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

mackayaker said:


> Mackayaker is in, a good cause and a bit of fun too. Hope to see donations from all the Mackay crew or some more Mo Bros!


Great stuff Scotty, welcome brother


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's 12 hours of growth ... and more familar attire.
I'm used to it already. :?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The Movember mojo has already started, in the form of this midget out-of-season cod I caught last night down at the local, while chasing goldens on plastics. Things can only go up from here! 










All donations gratefully received, and anyone still wishing to join the team will be welcomed with open arms, followed by a manly slap on the buttocks.

To *JOIN* the Australian Kayak Fungus Faces, go to: https://www.movember.com/au/register/details/team_id/451365

To *DONATE* to the Australian Kayak Fungus Faces, go to: https://www.movember.com/au/donate/payment/team_id/451365


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Hah, I really need to get my arse into gear with this.

I do have moustachio, I just haven't told anyone I'm doing it yet.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Ok so got my A into G and registered today. Joined the team and will be ralling today to try steal some cup day wins!

Will post a pic of the 6 day growth when I get a chance. Go team Fungus!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome to the team Doug, and welcome also to Paul. 

The Australian Kayak Fungus Faces movember tally currently stands at $330.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Day 6 update - it's looking fairly ordinary :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdtV5uYAAAOfgAABwAIEAAgKLvPmACAAIagaAAYgoAMRppo0vIlvUmzgyM7DXAabHtGDHURRsZHvi7kinChIbarzcwA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice work Red.

Squidder has a different dog in every port.

By day 6 I've achieved a 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I keep telling myself "next year I should do Movember". Then "next year" I always forget for the first week or so. My family have never seen me clean shaven, so it could be interesting. (You can cover a fair bit of ugly with whiskers). 
Next year I'll have to shave on Oct 31st then do Movember - until then a small donation for the team. ;-)


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the donation Spork! Here is my 6th Day update :?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeez Macka. I could achieve that coverage in a month!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Day 7


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ado said:


> Day 7


You look quite proud of your young mo Ado - so you should be!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Mine's looking increasingly dirty and predictably ginger.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Koich is REAL!!!!

I've always told my kids not to be scared, because he's just pretend, and pretend things can't hurt us.
The forum will never be the same.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Ado said:


> Koich is REAL!!!!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Disturbing, that's all I can say.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Update photo from day 11 (taken yesterday). Mo looks a bit like it's been painted on.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

It looks a tad errol-esque.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaxOCwUAABDfgAAQQIHAAhEyGAo///8gIACVRFNGj1DTQGEbUAbSDVPKeRT00T0PUmCMIwkiTgcbT65Zdn7f9IQcbGhQHOj87jVLJq7KjdcQjg+2ltBBVOCOj9Q0Hs4lGYtisWk2fBSuCRCO6n+dqS4QrucEmUxH86TUDpBzm6nyIsS4rKBp6IhIIZTjwyL3gxyEYK/F3JFOFCQrE4LBQA==


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

We're sitting on $530.

16 days to crack the ton.


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Ya Fellow Fungus faces, Just thought I would share my latest update, just after a slight trim.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Ado's actually makes me feel sort of depressed


If it's sunny tomorrow, I'll post an update. Tears will ensue.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> It was Red last year.
> 
> Even I can't explain why I found this hilarious.
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=50489&hilit=movember&start=60#p528811


Because it's f'ing funny, that's why  . Not a moe though.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Time to up the Prosac levels Eric.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah but it's against the rules


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anyone experienced the phenomena of the mo bro nod?

Last time I was in Brisbane I thought I detected it, it was very subtle. Two moustached strangers cross paths on the street and, after a quick assessment of each others growth, there's a sly knowing smile and the ever so subtle nod of the head. It's like they know something the rest of us don't, might have to go the mo next year to find out.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> The mobeard does not break the rules. Rules just get the hell out of the way of the mobeard.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Halfway mark is here....
and my ugly mug!


----------



## 61falcon (Oct 25, 2012)

Everyones moes are getting there. I was going to join your group but im just new here and all my mates are Tight as a Fishes ....I am still yet to get a donation.
Paul.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn, I forgot and shaved.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

keza said:


> Damn, I forgot and shaved.


Where?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Ado said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I forgot and shaved.
> ...


I forget.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

There's only one thing worse than a Groucho Marx. A shaved Groucho Marx.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

OK dudes, time to get the Movember bandwagon rolling again - mine is starting to look fairly creepy, and I have a mad itch going too. I think I might have picked up something in my mo at Dalmeny :shock:










To *DONATE* to the Australian Kayak Fungus Faces, go to: https://www.movember.com/au/donate/payment/team_id/451365


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is my Mo-gress. I got that mad itch going on as well :?

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Im guessing there's a lack of adult cuddling activity in some households..........


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I dunno. Patwah gave me a huuuuuge cuddle on the weekend.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive.










And the Mr Potato Head version ...


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Well last day of the mo!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This is my ginger monstrosity.


















Farewell fuzzy lip.

After we finish sharing our final whisky (top shelf Yamazki 18 year, a fine send off for a fine soldier) I am going to shave him off.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Also, we cracked the tonne.

Good work lads!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

You look like a desk jockey in a 70s cop show.
Keep the combover fringe though. That's rad!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ado said:


> You look like a desk jockey in a 70s cop show.


Or even a young Ron Burgundy. I saw Koich's ginger monstrosity live last night. It looks bigger in real life :shock:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

koich said:


> Also, we cracked the tonne.
> 
> Good work lads!


Well done guys, great effort.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers for the reminder Stu - thanks to everyone who donated to AKFF's Movember campaign - we ended up raising $1673 for men's health, which I reckon is a great effort. Thanks also to the motley crew who donated their faces to the cause


----------

